# How to convince parents



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to convince my parents into letting me get a hedgehog. Their reasoning for not letting me get one is that they think they will be the ones taking care of it and that I'm so busy so i won't spend time with it. Although I am busy I will most definitely make time for it and I have promised them that I will care for it. I have dog and they also say That they are the ones doing all the work. Should I start making sure I take care of my dog to prove to them I will take care of a hedgehog? any tips would be appreciated. (excuse my English im originally from Greece)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you don't take care of your dog no wonder they won't let you get another animal. Why don't you take care of your dog? I think that you need to show them you can be responsible and that would start with you looking after your dog.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

This isn't going to be what you want to hear, but I agree with nikki. I just got my hedgehog, and before getting him, I seriously and honestly asked myself if I could take care of him and make him happy. It's beyond what you want. Hedgehogs are cute, yes. But they are a lot of work. I don't know how much work compared to a dog because we've never had a dog. But if your parents are doing all the work with your dog, how do you expect you'll be able to care for a hedgehog. Yes, you do need to show that you can take care of your dog. But don't stop doing it after you get a hedgehog. That responsibility continues after getting the hedgehog, along with the hedgehog. Don't make any rash decisions just because you want a hedgehog. If you really love them, you will know that you can 100% care for one, and sometimes that might include waiting and really being honest with yourself.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 17, 2014)

Exactly what I was thinking. A big part about owning a pet is understanding the pet, providing the best care possible for the pet, and maintaining that level of care. It's really important that you intend to be a lifetime home for any pet you welcome into your life. You should already be taking care of that dog if it is yours. If you start to care for it but don't continue to do so, it isn't a _complete _solution because, as phoenixjay said, you have to add that responsibility to the addition of the responsibility of a hedgehog. If you have difficulty taking care of one by itself, adding that extra pressure won't yield a good result.

Consider your limitations and how much you can do. It's a question of responsibility, holding yourself accountable to the health of the animal, finances, time, determination, and an unconditional love for the pet.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

You promise to care for the pet, but what proof can you provide that you will follow through with your promises? You already admit that you don't help out with the family dog, so why should they believe that you can provide care for a hedgehog?

Start by becoming more responsible with the current family pet. Feed the dog, take it for walks, play with it, train it. Do SOMETHING. But do it without expecting them to get you another pet in return. Part of being responsible means doing the right thing without expecting reward. Either you will get something at the end or you wont. If you just do it because you want something, THAT is not "being responsible".

Are you at least responsible with your schooling? With your regular household chores? What do you do to help out around the house? If the answer is "nothing" then i don't blame them for not trusting you to take care of a hedgie. 

I have a question for you. Or, rather, several. You parent/s probably take care of the dog's costs, but who will buy the hedgehog? It's cage? It's heating set up? Who will save up for vetting, and regular food and treats? Do you have an income to provide for the pet, or are you expecting mom/dad to dish out the $$ for it? Do you even know what it is you are asking them to spend on this pet? Do you know how much they spend on the DOG? 

What do you know about the hedgehog's care needs? Do you know that you can provide for the pet for the next five plus years? Where will the hedgehog stay, who will provide it's food, what about health checks? What do you know about their behavior and socialization needs?

Again - if you don't even know what you are asking for, how can you expect them to take you seriously and consider it? Just think about it.


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

i find my hedgehog much more work than my dog especially the work you need to put in in order to gain trust and bond with them when they first arrive, spot cleaning the cage, cleaning the wheel everyday, making sure you handle them no matter how grumpy or prickly they are as well as any health problems they may occur and to be honest your parents will probably think your just taking care of the dog to try and convince them and it'll stop once you get what you want it'd have to be a long term change parents are not as easy to fool as you might think its probably better off to wait until you yourself can afford the little one and everything it needs no doubt you have school work or something that at certain times in the year takes up the majority of your free time would you be happy to then give up what little free time you have for a hedgie?


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Edit: if you're going to reply look at this message. What I meant is the I do care for the dog: brush him, trained him, take him out, feed him, play with him, etc. I'm am not irresponsible although I did make myself look like it. My parents do sometimes help me out with him. I DID NOTHING MEAN I DO NOTHING FOR THE DOG


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

To @TrendyK9 :You didn't have to be rude. What I meant about me not taking care of the dog is that my parents help me out with him sometimes but I do most things. I take him out, feed him, play with him, brush him, bathe him, and more!! So I mis-wrote my question. You don't know me to judge me and how responsible I am. And to answer your other questions...if you have gotten straight A+'s like I have then u can tell me about schoolwork. Also I have thoroughly researched hedgehogs and have saved up for one and all the supplies that come with it. I am a very hard worker and although before I did sound irresponsible I can assure u that I AM NOT!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think anyone was being rude. They were replying honestly to your post. It's not their fault they were saying things that you didn't like. Everyone had very good points and arguments to consider as you figure out how to proceed.

You're right that we don't know you - we only know what you wrote and as you said, you didn't explain things well in your first post. That's what people based their answers on. That's great that you help a lot with the dog. Your best bet with your parents is to continue doing as much as you can for the dog, more than currently if possible. If you feel they're wrong in who takes more of the workload for the dog, try to point that out in a respectful manner. Prepare a powerpoint to go over the needs of a hedgehog and explain how you plan to afford a hedgehog and what kind of schedule you plan to keep so that you can take care of the needs of both pets, as well as your other responsibilities. Sometimes that helps show parents how serious you are about a hedgehog, and that you know what you're getting into.

In the end, though, if they say no, they say no. If they continue to feel that they spend more time helping with the dog than they care to & they're afraid it may be the same for the hedgehog, you may not be able to change their mind. Do what you can while being respectful and mature, but keep in mind that you still may not get what you want. If that happens, you'll just have to wait until you're on your own and in a situation where you can get a hedgehog. Good luck.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The replies given were based on what you wrote. There was nothing rude about it.


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you to lilysmommy you had very valid points throughout and I appreciate your honesty. Thank you very much!


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh also I know not everyone was being rude at all. They were answering based on what I had written which was my own fault for not statng it clearly. I just felt like ONE person ONLY was kind of attacking me. Again I apologize for causing all this havoc. The problem has been solved no need for more replies lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

In your first post you asked " Should I START making sure I take care of my dog to prove to them I will take care of a hedgehog?" What else can that mean except that you aren't doing it now? 

No one was rude to you, they just answered honestly.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

What grade are you in? Will you have to go college while the hedgehog is still alive? Who will take care of it then??


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

I meant should I start making sure I take care of him more. I already admitted that it was my fault for not being clear and that all of you responded honestly and correctly to what I had previously written. What more do u want me to say? I apologized several times and said not everyone was being rude at all. But I felt one person went farther than they should have making me sound completely irresponsible but ALSO that's partly my fault.


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm not going away for college and will soon be looking into a place of my own.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe you can wait until you find your own place?? That way you wouldn't have to convince anyone.  

But if you want the hedgie sooner, then all of the previous suggestions were good  

And I know that people probably misunderstood each other in this thread, but I'm sure that wasn't the intention. We just get really passionate about things on this forum sometimes. Thank you for apologizing and correcting yourself. That was very nice of you. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you!!! That's true I never thought about waiting until I get my own place. You are very kind and I appreciate the help


----------



## Your.username (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you to EVERYONE who responded. You all had good answers! Again I AM SO SORRY FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO WHAT I WAS WRITING, BEING UNCLEAR, & CAUSING ALL THESE MISUNDERSTANDINGS! They were COMPLETELY MY FAULT. No more need to respond to my question thanks again


----------

